# sodium erythorbate



## skhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

If I add it to fresh sausage will it stay red when I cook it instead of turning brown. Can it be used instead of sodium nitrite in smoked sausage like snack stix.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2013)

Sodium Erythorbate. is used " with " Nitrate and Nitrite. It speeds the curing process by converting the Nitrate/Nitrite to Nitric Oxide faster. This is what gives the pink color. SE is also a preservative and prevents or reduces the formation of carcinogenic Nitrosamines. It has little effect on the meat by itself other than making your Sausage last a little longer in the refer...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2013)

SKHunter, evening.....  Sodium erythorbate is an anti-oxidant similar to vitamin C....   Keeps fresh foods fresh longer... And it is used in a lot of other stuff......  

Sodium nitrite kills or prevents bacteria from growing...   These descriptions were taken from The Sausage Maker....  One of the forums sponsors.......

One ingredient cannot replace the other........      

Dave








A common ingredient used in sausage making and meat curing for accelerating the breakdown of sodium nitrite allowing you to smoke cured meats immediately after stuffing. It also acts as an anti-oxidant which prevents discoloration/pigmentation of meats treated with Cure. The latter is important for those using high-temp cheese in cured sausage, Erythorbate will act as a color stabilizer and prevent the meat directly in contact with the cheese from turning odd colors via oxidation (when this occurs it is not spoilage) and give it an even consistent appearance.  

When used in sausage, add 1 ounce per 100 pounds of meat or 0.1 oz (1 Teaspoon) per 10 lbs.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 







Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] No. 1, a basic cure used to cure all meats that require cooking, brining, smoking, or canning. This includes poultry, fish, ham, bacon, luncheon meats, corned beef, pates and other products too numerous to mention. Formerly Prague Powder #1. Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] #1 contains salt and sodium nitrite (6.25%).

Use 1 level teaspoon per 5 lbs. ground meat. 8 oz. of Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] will process approximately 240 lbs. of meat.

For a Basic Bacon/Ham Brine (without additional ingredients for flavor):
1 gallon water
4 oz (1/2 cup) InstaCure#1
1 lb 5 oz (1 3/4 cup) Salt
1.5 oz (2 1/4 Tbsp) Sugar


Click Here  to see the formula used for Nitrite Level (based on USDA formula) per gallon, using InstaCure#1 [PDF File]

Click Here  for the Metric Version.

Edit..... late again....  took me too long to look this stuff up....  JJ is as fast as greased lightening.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2013)

Great detail Dave, it was worth the time spent. The link is helpful...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Dave, that's some great info!


----------



## black (Sep 11, 2013)

-


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 11, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> SKHunter, evening.....  Sodium erythorbate is an anti-oxidant similar to vitamin C....   Keeps fresh foods fresh longer... And it is used in a lot of other stuff......
> Sodium nitrite kills or prevents bacteria from growing...   These descriptions were taken from The Sausage Maker....  One of the forums sponsors.......
> One ingredient cannot replace the other........
> Dave
> ...




Good info except for the pdf files....they contain some serious errors.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137916/who-can-spot-the-errors

~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2013)

Martin, morning......    [email protected] ...  I should have checked that....    Didn't you, or someone from here contact them about that problem ??   I know I CRS but it seems to me, someone did contact them......     Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 11, 2013)

Someone may have contacted them but it wasn't me.


~Martin


----------



## black (Sep 11, 2013)

-


----------



## black (Sep 11, 2013)

-


----------

